# Fluval FX5 vs. Eheim 2229



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a Eheim 2229 and Eheim 2217 on my 125 cichlid tank. I just find the 2229 a big *************** and is always a problem to get it to become quiet after a cleaning. So I'm thinking of switching it to the Fluval FX5. Input?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

No comparison. Despite how much I love my Eheim filters, I would choose the FX5 over the 2229.

The Eheim 2229 is primarily a biological media only though it can be run as a mech/bio media filter if you plug the breather pipe.

Having said that, if the problem with the 2229 is a gurgling sound after cleaning, I find it helpful after performing maintenance to leave the filter empty of water, unplugged from electrical and reattach the hose adapter. Let it fill with water via siphon. I also raise the spraybar out of the water to help evacuate the air. This method also allows the breather hose & pipe to fill with water. Reposition the spraybar at its normal place & make sure the breather pipe outlet is at least one inch above the high water level of the tank. Plug the filter in and it should run quietly unless there are some seal leakage issues that cause it to suck in air someplace.

I know you didn't ask for advice regarding the 2229 but if the gurgling after maintenance was the only reason to replace it, this might help save you some money.


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you for the help. I did try that. It's not the gurgling sound, its just loud. I've taken it apart 3 time last night and lubed and re lubed but it's still loud. It's a ***************. lol. If the breather tube ever falls off, the filter sprays water everywhere. I'm just sick of it...


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Do you mean if the breather tube falls off the tank rim? I zipped tied mine to the intake J-tube so it can't pop off the tank.

Where does it sound loud, at the impeller? It's possible it's time for a new impeller and possibly a shaft but I'd hate for you to replace those parts and not fix the problem.

I don't know if you were planning on selling the 2229 to help recoup some costs for the new filter but in my area, used ones are lucky to get $50 for them.


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

Yikes that would suck, tells you how great the filter is if you can only get $50 for it. It's noise when pushing water out, and sucking it in. I just want to upgrade anyway. And hubby is on board. Guess he is tired of hearing me yell and cuss everything I'm working on it. lol


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Well it really depends on the area you live and if you have someone that desires the brand. Eheims don't do well at fish club auctions and craigslist where I am.

Though I just saw on another forum, someone just listed his for $200. You could always post it on the Trading Post on this forum though you will have to see what shipping would cost first.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I really like my fx5. Just put a spray bar on it and away you go. The flow difference will be night and day.

Deeda...I think the flow through the 2229 with media is like 150gph?

Mandy....the flow from the FX5 is around 600gph with media. Hooked to a spray bar with say 40 1/8" holes and you would swear the flow doubles. As Deeda mentioned the 2229 is mainly a bio filter whereas the FX5 is a mechanical beast that can do some bio as well but probably not as effective as the 2229 wet/dry.

You could switch to the FX5 no problem.


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

I figure if worried about biological I still have the Eheim 2217 hooked up. I love that baby! lol. Hoping the FX5 will help keep the water looking clean, it looks yucky at the time. I found a new one on overstock for $212 but also looking on CL for a used one for less.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

MandyBlue said:


> I figure if worried about biological I still have the Eheim 2217 hooked up. I love that baby! lol. Hoping the FX5 will help keep the water looking clean, it looks yucky at the time. I found a new one on overstock for $212 but also looking on CL for a used one for less.


If you want crystal clear water you will have it. I know that I was changing my water every 3-5 days to keep it really clear. I now go 7 days in between water changes and even the day I change the water it is very clear. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

Alright, so keeping my eye out for a FX5, please PM me if you see something pop up! I'm looking on CL and ebay.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I am not taking a FX5 or a Eheim. No how, no way. I have both units.


----------



## &lt;=U=L=T=R=A=&gt; (Apr 21, 2010)

fx5 has way more power than the 2229 but my 2229 is only used for bio. I have eheim bio on all three trays
I placed a hydro sponge on the inlet so no poop will go in it.
I pulled it for cleaning after 6 months of use and to my surprising it was not very much dirty at all .
I did not clean it.... I just closed it back up and not opening it till another 6 months.


----------



## liegelr (Dec 11, 2008)

I have both. I have used a 2229 on my 55g for about 3.5 years, and have been very happy with it. I've also had an Eheim Ecco (the largest size) and the 2229 is much quieter than the Ecco -- darn close to silent. With the Substrat Pro by Eheim for Bio-growth, the 2229 has handled some pretty big bio-loads. I occasionally had some times where the filter was making gurgling sounds which turned out to be that there was a bit of a loop in the breather tube that had sucked in a little water. Once I straightened that out, it was back to super-quiet.

My new FX5 has a slightly louder hum, but then again it moves a much larger volume of water. I built a spray bar and even with 20+ holes over 36", it still adds a lot of agitation to the surface and will greatly improve on mechanical filtration. I haven't had it that long, but the additional mech. filtration really helps for me as I have a lot of big rock stacks in the tank that can't be cleaned well with a gravel vacuum but stay cleaner with the added agitation and filtration.

2229 is a good filter, but you'll probably be pretty happy with the FX5 if you choose to go that route. It is physically a fair amount bigger than the 2229 under the tank. FX5 is pleasantly designed for access and removal of the trays, but the 2229 wasn't too bad there either.


----------



## syoung22 (Jun 15, 2012)

My boyfriend just bought an FX5 off Craigslist in Louisville for $100!!


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

I did end up selling my 2229. My fx5 shoud be coming in the mail tomorrow!! :-D trying to decide if u should make a spray bar, but not really sure what the point of one is.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

A spraybar can spread the water flow over a longer area of the tank and may help with moving debris to a more central location.


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

So would it be best to have the spray bar covering one half if the tank, and the intake on the other end?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

That would really depend on how much rockwork you have set up on the substrate. I looked at your tank pic (very nice) and can't tell if it has an in tank DIY background or not.

You can check out 13razorbackfan's video showing his spraybar setup on his FX5 for some ideas.


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

That was a DIY real slate background, but I took it out, too much **** getting stuck behind it.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

MandyBlue said:


> So would it be best to have the spray bar covering one half if the tank, and the intake on the other end?


Run the spray bar the length of the tank leaving a few inches on each side to run your heater or whatever else. Then put the strainer on the other side. I had my strainer more towards the middle but believe it or not it sucks up more waste at the far end of the tank.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

MandyBlue said:


> I did end up selling my 2229. My fx5 shoud be coming in the mail tomorrow!! :-D trying to decide if u should make a spray bar, but not really sure what the point of one is.


You will be happier with the spray bar. I was surprised at the difference in flow between the nozzle and spray bar. If you want a list of stuff to make one PM me and I will help. It will cost about $20 total and that includes the paint to paint it black if you choose.


----------



## Shahlvah (Dec 28, 2011)

I have FX5's on all my tanks, quiet, reliable, impressive the way they filter the water, easy to maintain....If I buy another tank, I will go with another FX5 with out question.


----------

